

A Whitewashed Earthsea - benbreen
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/culturebox/2004/12/a_whitewashed_earthsea.single.html

======
teddyh
If she didn’t want them to have her permission to do this, she should have
insisted on a faithful adaptation or be prepared to turn down the offer. She
should have known better than to trust the people involved – that can change
at the drop of a hat, and everyone in the business should know this by now.

Sure, it’s a bad movie, and she has the right to complain about it. But she
also took the money.

